# higit pa sa buhay ko



## jtyman

higit pa sa buhay ko

My friend from Phillippines sent me the above mgs. I have no idea what it means and but I would like to respond without asking her. Thanks for the help.


----------



## kios_01

"higit pa sa buhay ko"
= more than my life

(Or something like that. I can't give a better translation since the phrase is out of context. But basically that's what it means.)


----------



## jtyman

thank you very much... It was very personal.. I am overwhelmed...anyway thank you so much..


----------

